
Fire – A digital account in Euro and GBP along with a debit card - JamieF1
http://Fire.com
======
JamieF1
I saw Root posted on here today
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14256300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14256300))
and thought I'd post about Fire (I've been working for Fire for a few years
now).

A few months back we rebranded from PayWithFire.com to Fire.com which was a
big step for the company. It's open to UK and Irish customers, but we're
hoping to expand to elsewhere in the future.

At the moment the big banks are very slow here (probably the same in the US),
when you want to open a bank account it takes a few months (and you'll have to
actually go to a bank to apply!), at that stage you just get one currency, if
you want another you'll have to go through another application process which
also takes around 3 months - not good.

With Fire you can apply fully online and within 24 hours get up and running
(both a £ and € account). If you want even more accounts, you can get another
by just clicking "Add account" and you're done. Not to mention the banks
charge ridiculous fees for startups that only have a few payments coming in
now and again, who would much prefer fees based on usage. There's read only
API access to the business account too which is handy for developers!

The feedback has been really positive from startups that just can't wait
months and months to get access to a bank account. There's a personal app too
which I suppose is similar to Venmo in the US. If anyone has any questions
give us a shout.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Just a quick question.

I'm cool with this and all but I've had issues having my US dev credentials
pulled from foreign banks. If I build a small integration with this, I won't
end up having to rewrite the thing right? You are okay with someone outside of
the UK and Ireland using this for development purposes.

~~~
JamieF1
To set up a business account with Fire the company needs to be registered in
the UK or Ireland, we have plenty of people accessing the account from
elsewhere so yep - that's fine.

It's one of our selling points actually. In the past people that live
elsewhere would have to fly over to the UK to set up an account for example!

